# MEV website - Anyone but me having problems?



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

This is driving me nuts -- I can't get into the MEV website and I know from Friday chat night that others were able to. It's Tuesday now and I still can't access it. 

Is anyone else having an issue getting into the site?

http://www.tjets.com/

I don't know if this is a computer thing, Milwaukee thing, Roadrunner thing or what.  The rest of the world wide web is at my disposal so I am at a loss for why this is happening at this point.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

works perfect for me


----------



## ho3taz (Jan 31, 2004)

im in no problem


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

maybe if you shave you eyebrows :hat: works for me.


----------



## TomH (Jan 17, 2006)

yeah it's so easy a ..well.... ya know what I mean


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Don't know what to tell ya Doda.. I got right in off the link


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

me too,no troubles,and this puter's almost as old as my dremel...


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I think I may be having an issue with my cable modem . . . I rebooted it and the MEV site came up just fine, but when I started to click my way around in it it dumped me out again.

I'll keep fiddling around with it.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

Doba try deleting your cookies an temp internet files


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Doba try deleting your cookies an temp internet files


 
Did that - didn't help.


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

My sh!t has been slow all day to. Don't fret but still shave the brows. David


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)

1976Cordoba said:


> Did that - didn't help.


IE or firefox or...?? Try blocking the cookies from their site. I had this happen to a site I go to, I couldn't get on it at all. I blocked the cookies and I can access it fine now


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I use IE and have no problemo with the MEV site. And I'm a big, ugly Hutt not a dashing , chick magnet caveman!!!

:drunk::hat::freak::dude:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Safari is working great. Browsed the site freely with cookies and milk. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

Are you getting a 403 "Access Denied" error?

I got that a few times but it seems to work fine now.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

This is what I get --

*Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage*


*Most likely causes:*


You are not connected to the Internet.
The website is encountering problems. 
There might be a typing error in the address.
 


I get pretty much the same reply with Firefox with just different verbage.

I really think something may be bassackwards with the cable modem, or maybe one of you guys has another thought . . . ?


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> This is what I get --
> 
> *Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage*
> 
> ...


Mike doesn't like and his Mom said you were not allowed over anymore.. give me your credit card number and I will order what ya need.. of course I will max it to ensure a stimulis for the Ho empire...


Dave


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

'Doba, try opening a command prompt (Start->Run->Cmd) and type the following at the c:\ prompt:

ipconfig /flushdns


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

doba when you re-booted modem did you just turn it off or unplug it? I had a similar problem with getting on the net at all. Modem kept dropping connection. Provider told me to unplug modem. wait a few minutes, plug it back in, turn it back on, and woohoo i was back on the net.


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

I just got in, no problem :thumbsup:


----------



## CJM (Sep 5, 2006)

win43 said:


> doba when you re-booted modem did you just turn it off or unplug it? I had a similar problem with getting on the net at all. Modem kept dropping connection. Provider told me to unplug modem. wait a few minutes, plug it back in, turn it back on, and woohoo i was back on the net.


This worked for me when I had a problem too. If it doesn't, call your ISP help line.


----------

